# Please tell me the dosage for rabbit wormers.



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im trying to keep my mind occupied!

When is the best times to treat for worms? Iv heard either twice a year or 4 times a year. Which one??

Is Lapizole the same as Panacur?

Dose for lapizole is 1ml per kg of bodyweight, right?
Panacur is 0.1ml per kg OR 1 graduation per 2.5kg bodyweight?

In one of those little tubes of panacur paste how many mls is in it? Trying to work out how many I would need for my gang.

Im currently using Lapizole and have been advised to do a 28day course with my 4 rabs because of loosing Purdy.

Is the normal dose for 9 days?? as a preventative?


Its all so confusing


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres no reason to worm for worms, rabbits very rarely get them, however it is essential to regularly use panacur or lapizole as an EC preventative, which should be done for 28 days, bleaching on days 21 and 28

the dosage depends on what strength mixture you get


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Im trying to keep my mind occupied!
> 
> When is the best times to treat for worms? Iv heard either twice a year or 4 times a year. Which one??
> Twice a year should be enough, however it is best to do a course any time a new rabbit arrives.
> ...


My answers are in red, hope they help.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank-you very much both of you!

Should they be dosed every 6 months or more/ less often?

Which other panacur can you get? Iv seen the paste for rabbits or the liquid for dogs.

I will stick with Lapizole for this course anyway but might use panacur next time if its supposed to be better.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually bernie depending on WHICH panacur you use 0.1ml per kg would be too much, i use 10% and you only need 0.05ml per 1kg :wink:

the dog liquid one comes in 2 strengths.

every 6 months or so is a good rule to go by


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Panacur Worming Syrup 10% for Cats, Kittens, Dogs and Puppies 100ml | Pets at Home

So this one? And doseage would be 0.05ml per kg of body weight? 
This one is 10% but the rabbit one is 18.75%...isnt the rabbit one stronger in that case?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its late..im confused, as usual!
Can someone just confirm this is right please...

For the 4 bunnies with a combines weight of 17kg.....

They each need either 1ml per kg bodyweight of Lapizole OR 0.05ml per kg bodyweight of Panacur liquid??

That seems like a huge difference.
They'd end up drinking nearly 500ml of lapizole between them over the 28 day course....or a mere 25ml of panacur over the same time....

My brain is hurting...am I right?!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cripes. My brain hurts too.

We only used the Panacur paste - a whole lots of tubes at that - but I must admit that we don't routinely Panacur here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Its late..im confused, as usual!
> Can someone just confirm this is right please...
> 
> For the 4 bunnies with a combines weight of 17kg.....
> ...


There is really no difference with what you give, the paste tastes better so many find it easier to administer.
Panacur liquid hasn't been licensed for use in rabbits, whereas Lapizole and the Panacur paste has, that is the only difference really so long as you give them what ever you choose for 28 days it's a matter or preference


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never actually wormed my lot, but I'm now actually starting to think that I should as EC can come on so suddenly, I was always told only to worm when u see worms, but this would be to late when it comes to EC.

So you are basically saying that all rabbits should be given the 28 day course twice a year no matter what? Where do you lot with multi buns get yours from? As mine would ruffly work out at 10 syringes twice a year which would be around £140


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats why i use the 10% liquid, as wen i had 20 odd buns, it would take at most 1 and a half bottles to do the full 28 days


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> thats why i use the 10% liquid, as wen i had 20 odd buns, it would take at most 1 and a half bottles to do the full 28 days


is that the liquid panacur?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> is that the liquid panacur?


It will be like this one  Panacur Liquid for Cats & Dogs


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It will be like this one  Panacur Liquid for Cats & Dogs


well as a part of the bunnys health plan they get worming, but i bet they will only give me enough for the 9 day one, i shall have to sweet talk them


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> well as a part of the bunnys health plan they get worming, but i bet they will only give me enough for the 9 day one, i shall have to sweet talk them


Buy it online, much cheaper that way


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres 2 different liquid ones 2.5% and 10%

you can get both here
Panacur 10% 100ml Liquid for Cats and Dogs - £15.78

the 10% is 0.05ml per 1kg the 2.5% is 0.1ml per 1kg


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well ive just spoken to them and they will only give me the 9 day course free of charge coz of the plan they are on. so could i give them 9 days of that and the rest of the liquid? or does it need to be the same product throughout?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> well ive just spoken to them and they will only give me the 9 day course free of charge coz of the plan they are on. so could i give them 9 days of that and the rest of the liquid? or does it need to be the same product throughout?


You could do that, or you could save up the free wormers until you have enough for a course


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You could do that, or you could save up the free wormers until you have enough for a course


i can never remember how many gradients are in a syringe ha


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> i can never remember how many gradients are in a syringe ha


I think there are 5 but i could be making that up lmao

ETA: I was making it up there is 16 in a syringe Panacur 18.75% Oral Paste - Product Data Sheet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well they say to do the 9 day course 4 times a year, so id be asking for two lots anyway which will be enough to do the 28 day course twice a year. as im not going in every 3 months for it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooops I read it wrong ha, turns out its only 10% off worming, wonder if they would let me have it off the liquid one.. Do they make surringes small enough to do 0.1ml?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there are marks on the 1ml syringes all the way up from 0.01 to 1ml


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> there are marks on the 1ml syringes all the way up from 0.01 to 1ml


does it come with a 1ml syringe? and also can the bunnies share a syringe or do i need to find somewhere that i can buy some more?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> does it come with a 1ml syringe? and also can the bunnies share a syringe or do i need to find somewhere that i can buy some more?


You can use the same syringe for all of them.
Shesto Pack of 3 x 1ml Syringes SHPOL1001/3


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You can use the same syringe for all of them.
> Shesto Pack of 3 x 1ml Syringes SHPOL1001/3


i always like to have spares  gunna wait until i go to crufts on thursday and see if i can find any good offers on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> i always like to have spares  gunna wait until i go to crufts on thursday and see if i can find any good offers on it


I have a whole tube full of spares in the first aid kit :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

0.05 per kg

got the bunnies weighed today and wanted to check i had the dosage correct as im unsure on what dosage to give maisie.

Bobby 2.9kg = 0.15ml

Maisie 2.5kg = 0.1ml or 0.15ml?

Lily. 1.8kg = 0.1ml

Ruby 1.8kg = 0.1ml


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> 0.05 per kg
> 
> got the bunnies weighed today and wanted to check i had the dosage correct as im unsure on what dosage to give maisie.
> 
> ...


I'd go for .2ml for Bobz and Maise, you can't overdose with Lapizole or Panacur so I would air on the side of caution. But yep, .1ml for Lily and Ruby


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread so sorry if I've missed anything. 

I'm currently worming/preventing EC in my lot and after lots of research online have decided I will do a 6 week course now, then a top up each year of 9 days. On this Friday and the following one I'll be bleaching all cages etc.

I'm on day 18 and have used about 2 and 1/2 bottles of lapizole so far between 7 rabbits.

Hope that helps, it is all very confusing!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I'd go for .2ml for Bobz and Maise, you can't overdose with Lapizole or Panacur so I would air on the side of caution. But yep, .1ml for Lily and Ruby


but wouldnt 0.2ml be for treatment of a bunny of 4kg?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> 0.05 per kg
> 
> got the bunnies weighed today and wanted to check i had the dosage correct as im unsure on what dosage to give maisie.
> 
> ...


i split the dossage down more, it works out at 0.01ml per 200g, and work to the nearest 200g

bobby i would give 0.15
maisie 0.13
lily 0.08
ruby 0.08


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i split the dossage down more, it works out at 0.01ml per 200g, and work to the nearest 200g
> 
> bobby i would give 0.15
> maisie 0.13
> ...


arrrr that makes it so much easier! ruby is going to be a delight to give it to! think ill end up with more on me than she gets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

glad that helps


----------

